# GM Icecream



## Patty13637

This was posted on HT . I made it and yummy !

Rich Vanilla Ice Cream or Peppermint yields 1 gallon


In a large saucepan, Combine:
3 ½ cups Sugar
½ cup flour
¾ t. salt
Gradually stir in:
7 cups whole milk. 
Cook over medium heat until thickened, about 20 to 30 minutes, stirring constantly. (I read a Taste of Home magazine while stirring).
Beat 6 eggs in a mixer bowl. Gradually stir about one cup of hot mixture into the beaten eggs. Add back to remaining hot mixture, stirring constantly. Cook one minute, remove from heat. Refrigerate at least 2 hours or overnight.

Combine:
3 cups whole milk
3 T. vanilla
¼ t. peppermint oil (optional)
Add to chilled mixture and stir to combine

Pour into chilled canister and place in ice cream maker. Freeze as directed.

This recipe makes what I consider to be a French style rich vanilla custard ice cream.

One tip I have learned is for the best consistency of ice cream, the smaller the ice pieces used to pack the around the canister, the better. I bought and use a hand crank ice crusher, and crush all the ice I need before starting the ice cream making process. I am not able to purchase crushed ice, so I must make my own. Buying crushed ice would certainly be a lot easier!


For a sublime dessert, use the peppermint-flavored ice cream and serve over a brownie. Adding a ¼ t. peppermint oil makes a lightly flavored ice cream. You could add up to slightly less than ½ t. peppermint oil for a stronger flavored peppermint ice cream. 
Or make the plain vanilla ice cream and serve with chocolate sauce, or butterscotch sauce. Sometimes I add 2 cups semi sweet chocolate chips to either the plain vanilla or peppermint recipe.


----------



## Guest

:rofl That stuff will make you fat you know :rofl

It is good though ain't it.

 Whim


----------



## Patty13637

There is no cream and just a bit of sugar so it cannot be all bad .


Patty


----------



## Guest

That looks really good Patty! Thanks for posting it.

Christy


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Patty13637 said:


> There is no cream and just a bit of sugar so it cannot be all bad .
> 
> Patty


 :yeahthat Milk, eggs, flour, sounds like breakfast to me :yes


----------



## GypsyRose

Hmmm...now I have to learn how to make ice cream too! You girls are really gonna give me a good education before this is all over with! :rofl

My grandmother has started calling me Laura! :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Leo

Thanks for posting the recipe. I'm going to try the peppermint one. DH will love it. 
Megan


----------



## Patty13637

I added fresh canned peaches. yummy


----------



## Carolyn

I saw the recipe and am going to try it---I love peppermint ice cream--I think I will add some peppermint candies to it. Thanks for trying it and letting us know. Carolyn


----------



## Patty13637

I made more yesterday and cut the sugar down to 3 cups ...still yummy . 

I also just freeze it in a rubbermade container stirring when I remember ...no icecream maker needed .


Patty


----------



## Terry

I'll have to try this. I need to find something to do with all of this milk other than pouring down the drain.
Terry


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Patty13637 said:


> I also just freeze it in a rubbermade container stirring when I remember ...no icecream maker needed .
> 
> Patty


Did it get ice crystally or did it stay smooth and creamy?


----------



## Sunny Daze

I have been wanting to make some ice cream but thought I would need an icecream maker...hhmmm, maybe will give this a try. Sounds yummy!


----------



## goatsareus

MysticHollowGoats said:


> Patty13637 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also just freeze it in a rubbermade container stirring when I remember ...no icecream maker needed .
> 
> Patty
> 
> 
> 
> Did it get ice crystally or did it stay smooth and creamy?
Click to expand...

hey, that's my recipe I posted on HT and I thought I also posted it here a few months ago...It does not get ice crystally and it stays smooth and creamy if you use crushed ice in the maker. The smaller the ice parts, the smoother the ice cream.....thanks for reposting!


----------



## Tracy in Idaho

I'm lazy -- I buy those Rival ice cream mix packs, dump in a quart of milk and yummy  We had cookies N cream last night.

Tracy


----------



## Terry

I think I'll try Tracy's instead. :lol
Terry


----------



## Sondra

Im really lazy I buy the ice cream at the store


----------



## Patty13637

Goatsareus is to blame for expanding waste lines.

I am trying not to buy much of anything...prices are insane. Plus I get sick with store bought icecream alot of the time. Trying to be healthier.


I am all out so I guess I need to make more.


Patty


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Someone needs to PM Lynn and get her recipe for goat milk ice cream....its was wonderful, really was the best I have ever tasted! vicki


----------



## Patty13637

Well Vicki ....got the recipe yet ???



Patty


----------



## Leo

If it's any consolation, I saw a study, I think it was in sweden,(but it was from that guy, on 'you on health" or something like that.) but eating more dairy helps you lose weight, they said it can be yogurt, or milk, etc. Something about the extra calcium keeps you from absorbing fat as easily. Makes me feel better when i eat a qt. of icecream in one sitting. 
Megan


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Hee Hee, my son is dating a very tiny little skinny thing...I could break her like a tooth pick  Anyway she quit smoking recently and they got into a fight yesterday because he would not go buy her a little container of ice cream. I told him "You know soon Jake she is going to need the 1/2 gallon for a single serving" Boy did I hit a nerve with that  I guess I will have to PM Lynn thought she frequented over here or her ears would burn! Vicki


----------



## Little Moon

I have got to try this. We are getting 3-4 gallons of milk a day and I don't have any rennet yet so I have been making ice cream like crazy, but my recipe doesn't use this much. I have been making ice cream every night after work, and I can't get ahead of the milk - but I'm not complaining - really, just swimming :lol

Anne


----------



## homeacremom

Here's another GM icecream recipe. It's so smooth and creamy people can hardly believe it is all whole milk with no extra cream. NO quilt trip on this one. Gelatin strengthens your nails and joints, good ole goat milk is low calorie and nutrient dense. Use fresh berries and skip most of the sugar and this ice cream will reverse aging! :rofl

"Dairy Queen"
Combine in small bowl:
1 cup cold water
2 envelopes (or 2 tbsp.) plain unflavored gelatin
OR skip above step and add 1/3 cup or 1 sm. box flavored gelatin 

Heat: 5 cups of whole milk until steaming. Turn off heat. 
Add gelatin.
Add: 1/4 tsp salt
1 cup sugar ( I use 1/2 sugar)
1-3 tsp. vanilla 
Stir until gelatin is dissolved. Add 2 cups cold milk and chill mixture for at least 8 hours. 
Freeze according to manufacturer's directions. 

Notes: Use plenty of salt and crushed ice and your icecream will be ready in 15 minutes. I let mine crank until it can;t turn any more. Keep a batch in the fridge constantly and we can have icecream on a whim. :lol even for breakfast! No one who stops by and gets fresh icecream can find fault with a twice daily milking routine.  In fact I bet I should start charging by the bowl until I get that livingroom do over... Maybe add a few bedrooms for the ones who won't go home...

This ice "milk" gets very firm when completely frozen. Freeze leftovers in ice cube trays or in small scoops on parchment paper - melon baller size is quite fancy. Use these leftovers for root beer :nooo or sparkling juice floats or thaw slightly and add to fruit smoothies. Add a tsp. of cocoa to softened cubes and blend until smooth and you will never want another Frosty. 

The flavor possibilities are endless. Some of our favorites are vanilla served with crushed strawberries and peanut butter crackers, black raspberry, cookies-n- cream, and honey peach (use honey instead of sugar). 

Added 7/7 : I had to prove to myself over the weekend that I could do this recipe without the 8 hr. wait. I heated only 2 cups of the milk and then chilled the mixture in the freezer for an hour. Started at 3:30 and it was ready to eat at 5:30.


----------



## feistygoatwoman

I thought I would post a really easy and yummy GM recipe!!

2 cup of crushed fruit ( I LOVE raspberry in this!!)
1 cup sugar
6 Tbs lemon juice
1/4 tsp salt
3 cups of chilled goat milk

Just crush your fruit. Stir in sugar, salt, and lemon juice. Add milk, and pour it into your ice cream maker and follow the directions. This stuff is sooo very good. We have been picking fresh raspberries and using them. 

Amber


----------



## MysticHollowGoats

Sounds yummy! We will have blackberries galore here very soon.


----------



## homeacremom

Did Lynn get here yet with her recipe?


----------



## birdiegirl

I am so excited- thanks Freecycle! Friday morning I am picking up a free ice cream maker, used only once! I don't know much about it, except that it is pink (?).........but I cannot wait to try making ice cream with some of these recipes. Good thing my scrubs have lots of room in them........


----------



## homeacremom

FigForest said:


> Good thing my scrubs have lots of room in them........


What...are you going to be sneaking qts of ice cream on to the job? :biggrin


----------



## birdiegirl

homeacremom said:


> What...are you going to be sneaking qts of ice cream on to the job? :biggrin


We are on an ice cream kick at the e-clinic......the freezer there contains tubs of Blue Bell pistachio and pints of Ben & Jerrys.........I just have to believe that homemade GM ice cream is healthier than the above, which is full of high-fructose corn syrup.......yeah yeah, that's it.........healthier! LOL!


----------



## [email protected]

We just made a to die for mango ice cream. The key to it is getting really rip mangoes, and mixing them with the sugar and freezing it. Then you chunk it with a knife and stick blender with the milk. Add 2 eggs, pinch of salt, vanilla and stick blender and then add cream. Freeze it. I used 3 mangoes for a 1 1/2 quarts. must have used a quart or a little more milk. Can't remember the exact amount.


----------



## Madeleine M.

*Re: GM Ice cream*

Here is our recipe.

It is a little involved, but boy is it ever worth the effort.

Combine in the mixer 6 egg yolks and 1/2 cup of sugar. Mix on high until it turns light yellow.

Save the egg whites, and make an angel food cake to eat with your ice cream.

Heat 2 cups of goat milk and 1/4 cup of sugar to 175 degrees.

Put a little hot milk in a measuring cup. Add some egg mixture, and stir well. Slowly add that to your egg mixture, then slowly add your egg mixture to the hot milk, and heat to 180 degrees.

Don't go any higher, or you'll get cooked egg yolks.

Remove from heat, and add 2 more cups of cold milk and vanilla to taste.

Chill and freeze in your ice cream maker.

We triple this recipe when we make it.


----------

